# Friday evening surf fishing with the little one.



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I picked my daughter up on Friday afternoon from her mom's to go do some surf fishing. My plan was to put her on some fish but you know how plans go.....This was my first time surf fishing since the spring so I didn't know where the good holes where yet and no time for recon so I just went to chickenbone beach. 

I only brought one of my usual big surf rods and several smaller rods for her. I brought some fresh shrimp and tried raking fleas but only got one nice sized one that was quickly confiscated after being deemed too cute to use for bait.

Well it started to get chilly so I told her to watch the rods while I run to the truck to grab her hat. Well on my return I see her waving her arms and yelling "Daddy daddy you got a fish! That big rod was bending like crazy!"
At this point the rod is doing nothing so I'm thinking we missed our chance. She was right I grabbed the rod and fish on! Unfortunately it was on the big rod which was way too big for her to handle.

After a quick fight we pull up a 24" red! We got dinner
Well that was the only bite we got. I did accidently snag a small sea turtle when I was reeling in one of my lines. It was quickly unhooked and released unharmed. I would have got a picture of it but being so close to pickens I didn't want a park ranger to go balistic on me.

I couldn't ask for a better way to spend an evening with my daughter. Maybe this weekend I can put her on some fish! The water was warmer than I thought it would be and there were rays skying everywhere. I have never seen so many jumping.

Well thanks for taking the time to read my report!
I have so much to be thankful for!


----------



## Ray Zor (May 5, 2009)

Nice report. Thanks.
The memories your are making with your little girl will last a lifetime. Take advantage while you can. My girl is 10 already and I try to get her out as much as possible. Gonna try to get her out tomorrow and try to get her on some reds. She's never caught one but has landed trout and spanish mackerel.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How old is your daughter? If you want to join me and my daughter on a whiting trip to the pier let me know, we tear them up and they are perfect for young kids.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> tried raking fleas but only got one nice sized one that was quickly confiscated after being deemed too cute to use for bait.


lol


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Now that girl is a hit.....all bundled up and bare feet. LOL! That is how I roll too!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Let me know about the whiting trip on the beach pier. My neice is 14, but does like to go if we are likely to put something in the cooler!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> How old is your daughter? If you want to join me and my daughter on a whiting trip to the pier let me know, we tear them up and they are perfect for young kids.


She's 5 1/2. Yeah man that sounds fun. I have her on weekends.


----------

